# Am I the only one worried for Olympics 2018?



## Noctosphere (Jan 24, 2018)

I mean, they wll be in North Korea
Am I the only one worrying for our athletes
Or even for whole country,I mean, will they nukes another country if north korea loses and they dont agree...


----------



## linuxares (Jan 24, 2018)

Dude... It's in South Korea.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2018_Winter_Olympics

The name of the city is just very similar to Pyongyang.


----------



## Dan-the-Rebirth (Jan 24, 2018)

They are held in SOUTH Korea


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 24, 2018)

linuxares said:


> Dude... It's in South Korea.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2018_Winter_Olympics
> 
> The name of the city is just very similar to Pyongyang.





Dan-the-Rebirth said:


> They are held in SOUTH Korea


thats relieving me, phiew, thanks xD


----------



## linuxares (Jan 24, 2018)

North Korea can't afford to host a OS plus no one would vote for them to host it.


----------



## 330 (Jan 24, 2018)

I wouldn't be surprised even if they were held in North Korea.

The last Olympic games in Rio were a disaster from the beginning to the very end. Yet people still tried to pass it as good because that's what SJW do for countries that everyone hates.

2022 World Cup will be hosted in Qatar. I would say to expect blood, except it already happened. And no one seems to care.

2022 Olympic games will be hosted in Beijing again, regardless of the controversies risen in 2008's Olympic games.


I'm calling it now: North Korea will host the 2030 Olympic Games.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 24, 2018)

330 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised even if they were held in North Korea.
> 
> The last Olympic games in Rio were a disaster from the beginning to the very end. Yet people still tried to pass it as good because that's what SJW do for countries that everyone hates.
> 
> ...


im caling it now
korea will unify and host in 2030


----------



## Mcmuffinheadjr (Jan 24, 2018)

I wouldn't worry too much. North Korea has been in seven different Olympic games since 2000, when tensions were even higher between them and South Korea. Kim Jong-Un could either just lie about the result, or not; their result of 2 gold, 4 silver, and 2 bronze was a better outcome that more than 50% of other countries. 
It seems like a child's reason to start a war, well... nevermind.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 24, 2018)

It's OK. Don't believe everything you get in an email from the lads in Laos.
As soon as the Russians are done with their invasion of Georgia they will be on to sort out this.


----------

